# What are the Hard To Find & Most Sought After items from 2006 Collections?



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey everyone!!!! I was wondering what you guys think would be the most hard to find and most sought after items from all the 2006 collections??? Basically what items from 2006 were the new Parrot or Pleasureflush?? I think the Parrot craze has died down and same for Who's That Lady lipgelee (wow MAC actually got the messege and released the mini version for x-mas '06!) and All Girl pigment. I can't even think of anything worth searching for from 2006!!! Any ideas???

I'm curious....hehehe.....thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ohhh and the only one i can think of that might become HTF one day is love-bud eyeshadow especially since people used to go crazy trying to get Say Yeah, Orange Tangent, Sunplosion, & D'Bohemia!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

You can probably add the MSFs.  They will soon be HTF.  Other than that???  I dunno.  It seems that stuff is staying on the site so much longer now, rather than the 3-4 hour runs that items like MAC for Temperly or Luella TLCs had.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

hmm. for me, it would have to be the stuff i liked the most.
-strawberry blonde, fab. fuschia and culturebloom l/s seemed pretty popular.
-maybe shooting star MSF
-waternymph e/s
-lavander underground (i think?) eye kohl
-sweetie cake pigments
-nocturnelle nail polish
these are just some of the great products released this yr, i can't remember all of them...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 8, 2007)

probably the Y and Kei collection since it was a very limited release and sold out very quickly.  Also the eyeshadows from Lure and anything in the LE green packaging from the collection.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am going to say the MSF's as well, especially from the Danse collection. I know around here you don't get there the first day you don't get one.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_hmm. for me, it would have to be the stuff i liked the most.
-strawberry blonde, fab. fuschia and culturebloom l/s seemed pretty popular.
-maybe shooting star MSF
-waternymph e/s
-lavander underground (i think?) eye kohl
-sweetie cake pigments
-nocturnelle nail polish
these are just some of the great products released this yr, i can't remember all of them..._

 
Nocturnelle nail polish is permanent now!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You can probably add the MSFs.  They will soon be HTF.  Other than that???  I dunno.  It seems that stuff is staying on the site so much longer now, rather than the 3-4 hour runs that items like MAC for Temperly or Luella TLCs had._

 
I have noticed that too.  They are either making more of items or MAC is not coming out with creative & unique enough items to create the "must have" frenzy as in the past.  I have to admit I love to look at the website to see when things are sold out but it rarely happens anymore.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 9, 2007)

I think Sweetie Cakes was it for me. Especially since I didn't get anything when it came out (it's not like I knew about it either though). But I want alot of stuff from that collection.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 9, 2007)

All the teal packaged stuff from Lure is @ the CCO now.

It's really easy to find around here...


----------



## lipshock (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_All the teal packaged stuff from Lure is @ the CCO now.

It's really easy to find around here..._

 

Yeah, that is what I was going to say as well.

All CCOs that I have been to recently around the Maryland area pretty much have all of the LURE eyeshadows in their cute, special, and turquoise packaging.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with the Y & Kei collection. Those sold out in a New York minute, especially the palettes. 
I think eventually Shooting Star because of it's finish. 
I'm surprised no one mentioned the Thunder Eyes quad, that one is gorgeous. 
Blonde on Blonde lipstick from the Amuse collection because it's such a unique color. 
And of course, I think the Smoked Eye palette is definitely going to be a highly desirable item for those that missed out on it this Christmas.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You can probably add the MSFs.  They will soon be HTF.  Other than that???  I dunno.  It seems that stuff is staying on the site so much longer now, rather than the 3-4 hour runs that items like MAC for Temperly or Luella TLCs had._

 
I agree. I noticed that whenever a collection appeared on the site Tuesday, most of it was sold out by Friday. This happened right up to Zandra Rhodes. In fact Zandra Rhodes glosses sold out in a matter of an hour or two? It was “coming soon” one hour and “sold out” the next.

What about gold dusk pigment??!! Once that was sold out, it was sold out at Nordstrom, gloss.com, etc. Pooey! I didn’t know it was LE then and thought I could wait!

And was peacocked soft sparkle eye pencil a repromote in the sweetie cake collection? I hope they repromote that one this year…Again, I tried it on in the store; thought I could wait – you know the story.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 9, 2007)

Ohhh and i think orangedesence (sp?) lipgloss was pretty popular too!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 10, 2007)

Lure e/s at CCOs??  I HAVE to check this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the tip ladies!


----------



## jenii (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd guess Y & Kei stuff. I don't know how I got lucky enough to get all of the Y & Kei collection just before it sold out, but I feel kinda bad for barely using it!

And, I guess the Sundressing pigments? Someone mentioned Gold Dusk. I got that, too, it was the last one at the counter.

I would guess those gimmicky little Sweetie Cake glosses would be HTF, too. You know, the ones whose names I forget... They were in pots, and had "icing" on them?


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 10, 2007)

Zandra Rhodes Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yah


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 10, 2007)

one is called Glaze and its Petit gloss, Jenii

i dunno, the MSFs apart from Porcelain Pink. I've got shooting star, never used it lol


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 12, 2007)

Shooting star
I think the Thunder Quad is one that willbe sought after and some of the Amuse e/s


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

Maidenchant blushcreme! Omg I have not found even ONE that I can get my hands on! I REALLY want this!!!!!!! Grrrrr...


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen Orangedescence l/g and the Sweetie Cake glosses at CCO's already. 

I think Gold Dusk pigment, all the MSF's, and Thunder Eyes Quad will become the most sought after items. Probably the glitter liners from the Jewelescent collection as well. I noticed those sold for a bit over retail before they were re-released. And the Zandra and Y & Kei collections, because they were such a limited release.


----------



## elaborate (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Lure e/s at CCOs??  I HAVE to check this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for the tip ladies!_

 
What is CCO???  Pray tell!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elaborate* 

 
_What is CCO???  Pray tell!_

 
Cosmetic Company Outlet:

Read here - http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=27886


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I'm one that wishes they had gotten the Thunder Eyes quad, so I'll have to agree on that one!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jan 14, 2007)

Definately check out your local CCO ladies and join my goup if you haven't yet. Glad I stocked up on Gold Dusk. Still been lazy about selling my Delineate fluidliner but I bet that will sell for a pretty penny.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Well I'm one that wishes they had gotten the Thunder Eyes quad, so I'll have to agree on that one!_

 
damn, i had thunders eyes.
i broke it up sold 3 of them, and kept scarab..and then later sold scarab cuz i was poor.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 14, 2007)

ummm... I have the Y & Kei palette and lip BNIB on sale/swap...haven't priced them yet..


----------



## bebs (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I agree. I noticed that whenever a collection appeared on the site Tuesday, most of it was sold out by Friday. This happened right up to Zandra Rhodes. In fact Zandra Rhodes glosses sold out in a matter of an hour or two? It was “coming soon” one hour and “sold out” the next.

What about gold dusk pigment??!! Once that was sold out, it was sold out at Nordstrom, gloss.com, etc. Pooey! I didn’t know it was LE then and thought I could wait!

And was peacocked soft sparkle eye pencil a repromote in the sweetie cake collection? I hope they repromote that one this year…Again, I tried it on in the store; thought I could wait – you know the story._

 

.. for the zandra rhodes I dont think it was as much as some people think it was because last time I was at the pro store (before christmas) they still had one or two left of these


----------



## electrostars (Jan 15, 2007)

the softsparkles are being repromoted with something.. i forget what though. LOL. maybe barbie? ;p


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Maidenchant blushcreme! Omg I have not found even ONE that I can get my hands on! I REALLY want this!!!!!!! Grrrrr..._

 
i think there's a fair few in CCOs there were some in Woodbury Common CCO in New York/New Jersey


----------



## princess (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_the softsparkles are being repromoted with something.. i forget what though. LOL. maybe barbie? ;p_

 
Baloonacy.


----------



## MACboy (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the LE Eye Kohl's were totally hot and will be HTF this coming year:
-Lichen...from Catherine
-Violet Underground...from Culturebloom


----------



## NORDSTROMMAC (Jan 15, 2007)

as a MAC employee i can say MSF!! but FYI...there coming back!  At my counter people loves the Studio Myst as well as the Rockcocco lipstick.  I think it dependes on where you live


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Ohhh and i think orangedesence (sp?) lipgloss was pretty popular too!_

 

That is up on the MAC site this morning. Has it been there all along or did they just sneak it back on?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_i think there's a fair few in CCOs there were some in Woodbury Common CCO in New York/New Jersey_

 
Uhh yes but being in Australia theres no such thing!


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2007)

erm..sorry to sound dumb but what's a CCO??


----------



## ellesea (Jan 19, 2007)

^ Cosmetics Company Outlet. There's a section devoted to it here on Specktra. It's owned by Estee Lauder where they send discountinued (and sometimes not discounted!) items to and sell them for cheap.  For example, Fluidlines for $10US, Lip Conditions for $10, Eyeshadows for $9 something, etc.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2007)

The problem with 2006 is that they produced like 25 collections in 12 months and none of the collections have really been that exciting or worth getting because they haven't been unique. It's all been the same and I think that is probably why there hasn't been a huge parrot like cult following. 

I really think the closest thing we've seen to the parrot cult following is probably Moth Brown in 2005


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

MSFs!


----------

